# Paypal "temporary hold!" ?!



## endgame (15. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
habe neulich eine Zahlung getätigt. Jedoch wurde sie mir dann wieder zurück geschickt, wie geplant.
Nun hält Paypal das Geld irgendwie zurück, dort steht:

```
Status: Placed
PayPal has placed a temporary hold while we're reviewing it. We'll contact you shortly with further information.
```
.. und das steht da schon seit mehreren Tagen.
Kann wer mir helfen? Hattet ihr auch schon mal so ein Problem?

lg,
Dennis


----------



## Yan04 (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie wärs wenn du mal da anrufst?


----------



## endgame (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich: die freundliche Dame sagte mir, das es geprüft wird.
Dies könnte bis zu 21 Tagen dauern.
Die würden abwarten ob sich die andere Seite melden, ob eventuell irgendwas nicht mit dem Produkt in Ordnung wäre.
Aber was Sie nicht verstehen konnte, eher wollte, dass es eine Rückzahlung war.


----------



## yingtao (15. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du nicht gegen machen. In den AGB steht das irgendwo drinnen das die dir temporär (bis zu 30 Tage) das Konto sperren dürfen um das zu prüfen. Gab da vor 2 Jahren oder so mal eine Reportage drüber und eine Anzeige der Verbraucherzentrale die aber abgelehnt wurde, da andere Banken das auch dürfen. Kannst versuchen da noch öfters anzurufen und denen Emails zu schicken aber denke nicht dass das was bringt. Meine Freundin hatte das Problem auch schon gehabt und musste am Ende dann einfach rund 2 Wochen warten.


----------

